# Building Some Chevalets, a Class Action



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*

*OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.

*To point a)* above, the jewellery box has changed my perception of my abilities and I now feel that I have something to give in terms of basic introductory marquetry as practised on the chevalet.

*To point b)* above ….... How hard can it be to build a few more chevalets?

*Fast forward* to last night when, cruising the "Used Cowichan Valley" listings I spotted an ad for some "sweet" full dimension, rough Douglas Fir in 2×6, 2×8, and 2×10 …...... for a buck (Canadian buck) / fbm. I figured that if I bought twice what I needed I would be able to get the pieces I needed if it wasn't too bad.

*I'll let you be the judge.* This is the load I picked up this morning. It is just over 300 fbm and cost me $300.
It is almost all edge grain and has large clear areas with only small tight knots elsewhere.




























*This is the first* board off the top after a quick run through the planer. It is still 1 7/8"" thick.










*After about an hour's* work, I had the pieces cut for four bases, four columns and four face plates. There was very little waste. This only used up two 2×8's and two 2×6's (10 footers)










*When I quit for the day* I had about two and a quarter hours in and had the column halves and base halves glued up as well as the face plates completely dadoed. ....... (Yes, I know. Some of you will be on my case for using pva glue but it's cheap and I don't need any of the special qualities of my preferred hide glues.)




























*My hope is to* have these finished in time to conduct a class or two before I go back to Az for the winter. Actually I would like to have one on display at my demo next Saturday. Who knows maybe no one will even ask this year…..

Thanks for looking

Paul


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Good start on them , Paul. I think you would be an excellent teacher of marquetry!! I'll bet you make it!!

Jim


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Come on Paul you just love it pushing yourself to the max  looks like you're well into it already.
Lucky buggers in your class, they will certainly learn from a master, good luck ,hey what about a few pics of the class in action
cheers mate
Pete

I still have those fabulous set of coasters you sent me a while back, couple of beer stains on them now


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Paul, I Think you are missing a great opportunity here. Why not make the first part of your class on how to make the chevalet. You could have each one of your students make their own chevalet, and then in classes further on down the line show them how to use it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Nice fir! PVA or Hyde glue. HMMM. to build the tools. Great choice. I'm glad to see Murphy has left your building. Go be a good teacher, You have done so with us.

Knock their socks off! LOL!


----------



## Don2Laughs (Dec 31, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Paul,
I admire you very much for this….and I bet Patrick is thrilled to hear your enthusiasm for sharing what you've learned.

good luck,


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


You're awesome Paul and the students will appreciate it!

Looking forward to the rest of the build.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


*Paul,* this may not help, but I have found that this method works for me when I am teaching others to build boxes. It was part of a post I did. With multiple tools, this method of teaching should scale up to 3 or 4 students.










*
Teaching:* This was the first box Thomas made. When I give boxing lessons, I make a box and the learner makes a box. As I make my box and take it through each of the nearly 100 steps of construction, the learner goes through the same steps on his box right behind me. As you can see from the picture above Thomas did careful work. His corner splines are fit snugly and the top is jointed seamlessly. The art work was done first and we taped over that to protect it as we went through the various construction steps. When we were ready for the final sanding and finishing steps he took the tape off.

*Focus:* I enjoy teaching others to make boxes. I do the construction step and explain what I am doing, and the student follows behind and does that same step on his box. Using this "I make a box, you make a box" teaching technique has several advantages. The main one is that the student actually makes his box rather than just watching me make his box. Another advantage is that when we finish we each have a box to show for the process. I have a box I can sell and the student has a box he can use. I recommend this teaching method as a way you in Lumberland could teach woodworking to others. Thomas is at ease around tools and is a careful craftsman, so his resulting box is a great job.

*Hint: * It is really useful for teaching and for students if you have an exact, finished prototype of what you are making. Seeing the finished product in stages or as a whole will help them understand the process much better. Think of how Norm Abrims did his teaching. He first showed us what he was making and then took us through the steps…referring back to the prototype when he thought it would help explain the process.

I would recommend you keep the first class lock-step and have everyone create the same simple product. They can do their own thing later once they have the skills and techniques mastered.

*Suggestion:* Offer to sell them the chevalets after the class is finished, or teach a class on how to make one. Sell them the other jigs or offer a class on making them. There may be more money in selling the tools than teaching the class if profit is a motive for you.

If you have questions…ask.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Nice going, Paul!

You will make them & people will enjoy them.

They will be happy…

You will be happy…

Have a great time!

Thank you for giving us the progress reports…

Take care,
Joe


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Good going, Paul. If anyone can pull this off it is you. Keep us posted on your progress.

Best,
Tom


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


You always make quick progress. I think having one at the show will spark more interest than before. I hope you do well with you teaching. I never thought I'd enjoy it as much as I do. I just finished up a class yesterday. All six students were very happy. It gives me great satisfaction to pass on a skill to someone else. I think you'll have much the same result. I wish you well in your endeavor.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Admirable and ambitious project Paul. I'm sure you will have many students pounding on your door ;-)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


This tremendous effort on your part to enable you to teach marquetry to others and to spread the word is very admirable Paul. You have already done so much, not only to get others interested (myself included), but you have also made it possible for many of us to make our own Chevalets and mentored us with your marquetry blogs and personal advice. I know you will make a great success of this as I don't think failure is an option for you, whatever the undertaking. I would be the first to sign up if your place was within my reach. I know you are not doing this for the money and that makes it even better and more noble. I'm not going to wish you luck with this project as I am convinced you don't need it.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Go Go Go Paul
Not wasting time on this I see and I know you will have these Chevys ready in time .
It's nice to see you being so passionate about marquetry and I admire you making this super effort to teach others this fine craft .

Klaus


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Nice!!!

Looks like you're having fun Paul!

Always a pleasure watching what you're up to.

Lee


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


this isa great adventure, i can see this, you will become an Icon in your area and the Art of MARQUETRY will spread throughout the land , it's a great idea, word will spread and folks will be eager for you to get back, i look forward to this and know it will take off…


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


This is why I like Lumberjocks and that is for a guy like you that spreads his ideas and talent to other people.
Thanks for your expertise.
Roman


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Wow! A whole lot of folks who aren't "retired" don't work nearly so productively.

All around it's fun to see these glimpses of what you are doing. Wish I could make the class.

I want to make one of those marquetry thingies when I find the time (after I finish making the mini-V8 and the regular V8). I showed my teen daughter some of your jewelry box posts and asked if she thought she might want to learn marquetry. She said she might. That's a good enough reason for me to build one before she finishes growing up and leaves.

-Paul


----------



## SCengineer (Apr 26, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


" I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry "

Paul, I have followed your work here, another woodworking site, and on YouTube. If you are not good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry, then I don't know who is qualified to teach. Your work is beyond measure, and even your tools to complete your marquetry are works of art. I have often said, I wish I could have an opportunity to meet you and to work with you for a week or so to learn marquetry. Now, maybe one day that could come true.

You are an artist, a master craftsman, and I love the masterpieces which you produce. I have always loved your work, which is one the reasons I follow you on the woodworking sites.

Congrats, Paul, on this next journey, and I hope you the very best.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Go Paul, Go!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


You da man Paul. No doubt!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Great idea to help spread the word.
Jim


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


"Thinking " you are ready for teaching is a huge understatement there has never been anyone more ready. 
I'd like to see you teach efficiency as well, you make multiple builds look way to easy.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your endeavour Paul. You are on to a great start.

Madts.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


No one will ever be able to say you let the dust settle around you. Your always pushing forward in your endeavours. I wish you all the best, which is what you'll give your students.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Wood Gloat and a Little Glueing*
> 
> *OK, I'm a little impulsive* but I work quickly so maybe I can pull this off. I'm showing my jewellery box at the Sooke Fine Art Show in a week and will be doing four hours of chevalet / marquetry demos there as well. When I have done this in the past I have always had inquiries about classes which I have always put off because a) I didn't feel I was good enough or experienced enough to teach marquetry and b) because to teach this kind of marquetry to a class of more than one I would need more chevalets.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.

*Steve*, it would be great to have you in a class. Victoria, just south of where I live, is a world class tourism destination. Maybe you could talk the family into a week up here.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*

*I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.










*Next I laid out the mortises* in the bases and moved on to the mortiser (sorry, no photo). In order to organize the process I first made sure that all bases were the same width and then cut the mortises with the same fence settings, first with one side and then the other against the fence. This meant that the remaining centre piece was the same width in each piece, I then set the dado for that width and cut the space between the tenons in one pass.



















*I finished them up* with passes on all four sides cut with the column flat on the table saw.










*I want these really tight* because I will have to knock them down for storage (or possibly shipping). I'm hoping to be able to fit a few of the joints tight and fasten them with bolts. To that end I machined them snug and fitted with a sharp chisel. 









*It seems that I have* accomplished the tight fits as these needed to be assembled with the assistance of my four pound pin maul. They are (right to left) a tall (23"-25"), two mediums 21 1/2"-23 1/2", and a short (20-23"). This should allow me to fit most students up with a comfortable size.










*In order to be ready* to go tomorrow I then got out the parts necessary for the glue-ups of the arms, carriage posts, and carriage logs. (my terms)










*...... and glued them up*



















*I now have eight* hours in them and have used four and a half ten foot 2×6's and two ten foot 2×8's.

They should take on chevy looking shapes tomorrow.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Paul you are a man on a mission… you work so fast! Looks great so far.

Have you thought about a name for your new marquetry school? CSFM perhaps?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Interesting Paul I"m looking forward to the next step.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Paul, You're really FLYING along!

Be Careful… Speed Kills…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Looking good Paul!

Question? Did you cut the tenons with one pass? Or is that the last cut with a full dado?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Wow - talk about a whirlwind blog! Fun to watch!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Wow. This is so much fun to watch.
Good for you Paul, this is going to be quite something.

Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

*Tom*, I cut the space between the tenons with the tenon jig and the measured setup. The rest I finished off with the mitre gauge, flat on the table.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


*Paul,* thanks for letting us peek over your back fence and see what you are doing. Good luck on the next steps.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Thank you for buying me more shop time. Whenever the wife questions it I show her your "box". Then I tell her i can do that one day for her (yeah right) and I need to practice. So thank you and I thoroughly enjoy your blogs and projects.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


It looks like you are well on your way Paul. I think the foot and post and clamp was the most work of my chevalet project. The rest is smaller pieces and easier to work with even though some are a bit more complex. The fir you have looks like quite good quality. I guess you must be feeling a little like Henry Ford right now with your impressive mass production. With the varying sizes you shouldn't have to choose your students based on their heights. Will you be teaching in Arizona, Canada or both?


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are making great progress. Thanks for sharing this ambitious project with us. I noticed the golf clubs in the background. All this and you still have time for a round of golf!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


*Mike*, just in Canada. I can't work in the USA without a visa or green card. Anyway I don't have room there.

*Peter* if the photos were good enough you could see a fair bit of sawust on the golf clubs.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


You are a busy busy man Paul. "Git-er-done"!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


you certianly were all reved up to make these, its a great idea, i hope there is interest and you get some students, thats the main thing here….


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul, you are a production shop right now. I'm slowly getting a frame/shadow box done. Nice work


----------



## AddingtonFurniture (Mar 15, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Very cool Paul!!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, Paul!

I noticed that you used the tennoning jig. I've not done anything that long and heavy with my tennoning jig.

Q: How long a piece would you process that way?

Also, it looks like the push handle of your tennoning jig is facing the outfeed side of the saw.

Q: Are you working from the outfeed side?

Also, I've wondered that I've never seen any rails on your table saw.

-Paul


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Thanks

*1)* I would use it on any piece that seemed to be well controlled by the clamp. Not an exact answer, I know, but the posts here are almost four feet and they were very well controlled.

*2)* The jig will accommodate cuts further from its base when used "backwards". I still stand on th Winfred side though.

*3)* don't know what you mean by "rails". I have a Unifence that runs the length of the saw and extension table. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Making Hand Tools with Power Tools*
> 
> *I would love to have* the time to work on these chevys with hand tools without the noise, dust, and sharp whirly things but I'm on a mission here and time is of the essence. In that light, this morning started out (after cleaning up the glue-ups) with dadoing the recesses in the columns to match those made in the face plates yesterday. I am pleased to say I can still count to ten without using any toes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answers. I would have been a bit fearful with the 4 ft item in the tennoning jig. I have reason to try some parts of similar length. Yes, of course. Try and see how it feels. That makes sense.

Nice trick to get more out of the jig by turning it around. I'll keep that in mind as well. Thanks!



> *3)* don t know what you mean by "rails". I have a Unifence that runs the length of the saw and extension table. Is that what you mean?
> 
> - shipwright


Ah, I see. I'm accustomed to a saw with front and rear rails on which the fence rides. I suppose the "uni" in uni-fence implies there is only the front rail. On my contractor saw the rail profile is roughly cylindrical, so I didn't recognize the rectangular cross-section of the front rail on which the UniFence rides. How embarrassingly ignorant I have been!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Lots of Parts,Lots of Joinery*

*I guess I got lots done* today although I didn't get as far as I wanted to. (Do we ever?) There have been enough blogs on chevy construction and I've got lots of pictures so I'll keep the text to a minimum and let the photos do the explaining.

*These are the cheeks* for the sides of the columns in way of the arm clamps. I band sawed them to save time.










*Then, before I glued them on,* I cut the part catching gullets on the column tops.




























*... and sanded them.*



















*While I was in the * band sawing mood I cut the end details on the bases.










*These are the carriage logs* and posts cut to size.










*With a little* joinery.










*Pitch seams come* with the territory with Douglas Fir. I just buried them. There were about five or six.



















*These are the four* sets of seat parts.










*Here's a clamp-up* of where I got to today. I have four of these.










*The joinery is* "off the saw" and can be adjusted but it's not bad for Q&D.























































*That's it for today.* Maybe tomorrow I'll get the shot with a seat attached…........

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Lots of Parts,Lots of Joinery*
> 
> *I guess I got lots done* today although I didn't get as far as I wanted to. (Do we ever?) There have been enough blogs on chevy construction and I've got lots of pictures so I'll keep the text to a minimum and let the photos do the explaining.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I too did some curve cutting today. Using a saber saw. Your quick and dirty beats my patient and planned? LOL! Nice when you know where your going and you have learned from Murphy how not to do it.

I was pretty pleased with my day but I'm more pleased with yours. Nice!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Lots of Parts,Lots of Joinery*
> 
> *I guess I got lots done* today although I didn't get as far as I wanted to. (Do we ever?) There have been enough blogs on chevy construction and I've got lots of pictures so I'll keep the text to a minimum and let the photos do the explaining.
> 
> ...


Nice going…

Thank you…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Lots of Parts,Lots of Joinery*
> 
> *I guess I got lots done* today although I didn't get as far as I wanted to. (Do we ever?) There have been enough blogs on chevy construction and I've got lots of pictures so I'll keep the text to a minimum and let the photos do the explaining.
> 
> ...


You're a workhorse Paul. Nice going.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Lots of Parts,Lots of Joinery*
> 
> *I guess I got lots done* today although I didn't get as far as I wanted to. (Do we ever?) There have been enough blogs on chevy construction and I've got lots of pictures so I'll keep the text to a minimum and let the photos do the explaining.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are on your way!!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Lots of Parts,Lots of Joinery*
> 
> *I guess I got lots done* today although I didn't get as far as I wanted to. (Do we ever?) There have been enough blogs on chevy construction and I've got lots of pictures so I'll keep the text to a minimum and let the photos do the explaining.
> 
> ...


These are all looking good.
Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Lots of Parts,Lots of Joinery*
> 
> *I guess I got lots done* today although I didn't get as far as I wanted to. (Do we ever?) There have been enough blogs on chevy construction and I've got lots of pictures so I'll keep the text to a minimum and let the photos do the explaining.
> 
> ...


this all looks great paul, its always fun to make tools your familiar with and you have knowledge of how it works, your marquetry school will be a hit, to bad i cant be a student, i would bring you your first apple….lol


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Lots of Parts,Lots of Joinery*
> 
> *I guess I got lots done* today although I didn't get as far as I wanted to. (Do we ever?) There have been enough blogs on chevy construction and I've got lots of pictures so I'll keep the text to a minimum and let the photos do the explaining.
> 
> ...


Coming along just fine and it all seems to fit .


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Lots of Parts,Lots of Joinery*
> 
> *I guess I got lots done* today although I didn't get as far as I wanted to. (Do we ever?) There have been enough blogs on chevy construction and I've got lots of pictures so I'll keep the text to a minimum and let the photos do the explaining.
> 
> ...


Finally got a chance to read your last three blog entries, Paul. Very interesting. Looking forward to part 4.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Lots of Parts,Lots of Joinery*
> 
> *I guess I got lots done* today although I didn't get as far as I wanted to. (Do we ever?) There have been enough blogs on chevy construction and I've got lots of pictures so I'll keep the text to a minimum and let the photos do the explaining.
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting us tag along on your latest woodworking journey. I hope you have a good bunch
of students to learn on the chevalets that you are building. I am glad that you are passing your skills
onto others.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Lots of Parts,Lots of Joinery*
> 
> *I guess I got lots done* today although I didn't get as far as I wanted to. (Do we ever?) There have been enough blogs on chevy construction and I've got lots of pictures so I'll keep the text to a minimum and let the photos do the explaining.
> 
> ...


It's coming together nice Paul


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Lots of Parts,Lots of Joinery*
> 
> *I guess I got lots done* today although I didn't get as far as I wanted to. (Do we ever?) There have been enough blogs on chevy construction and I've got lots of pictures so I'll keep the text to a minimum and let the photos do the explaining.
> 
> ...


Full speed ahead Paul.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Day Four ....... Seems Longer*

*Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.










*Then I cut the recesses* for the threaded rod in the carriage logs and glued in the filler pieces. The posts won't glue in until the ends of the carriage logs are machined.



















*The rest of the day* was consumed by assembling the arm clamps with carriage bolts and with cutting and fitting all the seat parts. Here's the photo I wanted to get to yesterday.










*I've got eighteen* and a half hours in now and I'm working way harder than an old guy like me should but I'm really enjoying pushing myself and I do love a challenge.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


i got here first, haha…these look great


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing one of these babies done, as I have no idea as to how they work.


----------



## SCengineer (Apr 26, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


Paul, these are looking great. I'm extremely happy for you, Paul. Hope the best.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

*madts*, here are a couple of videos of cutting on the chevalet.









I just edited the title …... I knew it seemed longer than three days…...


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


I got here 5th… ha ha ha… 

Very good Paul…

It's nice to see a real Master at work…

You're doing pretty good for an OLD man… What do you call "OLD"?
If you're OLD, I'm probably ancient… 

Thank you!


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


The most efficient machine in Paul's shop seems to be Paul.

Ships are safe in harbor. But that's not what ships are for.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


It looks like you have made great progress. less than 5 hours in for each chevy. That is pretty amazing.


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


Paul, 
I've not been very vocal, but Have been watching your work pretty closely. Your jewelry chest was absolutely stunning, and I can see you are off and running yet again. Keep up the good work, and keep posting, it's inspiring and energizing to see what you are doing.

David Clark 
Kansas City


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


This is a great way to show that building a chevalet is not that intimidating (or time consuming)


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


You go Paul. 
Production builds are kind of fun in a weird way. Sometimes I get a kick out of pushing myself to work fast and as efficient as possible. But I just realized I typed that while sitting on my butt.

These are looking great. 
Steve


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


Paul, I am learning a lot here. I have to admit that I didn't know what a Chavalet was before you started this blog. I have visited your YouTube videos as well as others. I have to admit that I am intrigued and very interested. Thanks for the introduction and I look forward to your completion of this project and how they are received in your upcoming show.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


Paul you are just a machine! 18 hours is just amazing to be at this point. you planning on widening the seats a bit?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


Thanks once more,

*Mat*, yes I will add to the width of the seats but doing it this way makes the rebating easier (tablesaw) than chopping them out out of the centre of a wider piece.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


Just how many horsepower is 1 shipwright? They sure are coming along quickly.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


Looking really good, nice progress.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


Impressive production Paul. I can relate to the gratification of seeing the results that production processes yield. It is kind of a revelation after experiencing the usual time consumption used on many one-off projects. The Chevies are looking great so far. When they are finished they will probably still be around in a couple of hundred years and hopefully still being used. A wonderful legacy.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Day Four ....... Seems Longer*
> 
> *Just a few pics today.* I started off by cleaning up yesterday's glue-ups on the column cheeks and generally tidying things up.
> 
> ...


I'm just smiling and looking on.

[edited to add…]

Thanks very much for letting us watch.

One lesson from this is that I should plan on making more than one of something soon. Looks like fun.

I had in mind to make 4 garden benches, 2 from Eastern Red Cedar and 2 from Sassafras. I was going to do 2 at a time, but I'm now thinking it would be much better to do all 4 at once. But those have to follow the other project that I started a couple of months ago, and all woodworking waits til I get out of gardening duty.

-Paul


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*

*Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.

*The first shot here* is of the chaos that happens when I get into a project. There are off-cuts everywhere and every horizontal surface is covered with scrap, tools, parts, and shavings/chips/dust. The photo makes it look tidier than it actually was.










*After piling the scrap* into a garbage can, vacuuming the bench tops and sweeping the floor (a little) I got these pictures of twenty three hours work on twelve ten foot boards. I think they look kind of cute actually.



















*In the past,* it has taken me around forty hours to build one of these, taking my time and figuring out upgrades and modifications as I went. Based on that and not planning any mods (well, not many) I gave myself sixty hours for these. That still seems realistic as I see myself as about a third done. Another third will be the working parts and the final third will be the "cleaning up" and finishing.

Next instalment will likely be next week.

Thanks for looking in and for the kind comments.

Paul


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*
> 
> *Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.
> 
> ...


Looks like they are coming along nicely. Good luck with your presentations on the weekend.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*
> 
> *Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.
> 
> ...


I don't think we are kind. Not rude, but not kind. The only criticism is positive, because you do great work..Good luck! Oh yeah love the widows and all that floor space!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*
> 
> *Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.
> 
> ...


Well that is one pile of work out of the way and looking pretty god .
Yes I think you should go sailing for a bit as it will refresh you and be ready and happy to get back with your passion for these CHEVYS .
I hope the presentation turns out to be a hit for you and I wish you all the luck but I expect some pictures and a report .
BTW: I thought I was the only one piling stuff to the right of the fence like that .LOL

Take care 
Klaus


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*
> 
> *Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.
> 
> ...


Next week?!

What are you going to do This week?!

Kidding… Whatever you do, it's time well spent…

We'll patiently wait until the next installment…

You're doing such a GREAT job on these…

It's good to see that I'm not the only one that ends up with a messy shop… 

Thank you… Take care…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*
> 
> *Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely for sure. It's pretty Hot & Muggy here so haven't hit the shop as much as I like. Well done


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*
> 
> *Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.
> 
> ...


Paul,
I've been following with interest. Wow. Your speed makes me look like a complete slug. I think at this point I had my stock prepared and rough dimensioned. And you have four chevys ready for the metal. Impressive. And they look great to boot. Bet you could have done the Ark in record time. LOL
Roger


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*
> 
> *Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.
> 
> ...


Impressive progress even for you Paul and utterly astounding if compared to the time it took me to build my Chevy. I do appreciate your 'messy shop' photo. It is very gratifying that I am not alone, although your shops looks very neat compared to mine in the midst of a project. I hope you have a great time with your presentations and I'm sure you will generate a lot of interest in your upcoming marquetry class. Looking forward to hearing how it went.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*
> 
> *Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.
> 
> ...


Still watching and (hopefully) learning. For me it's like a 50-something guy who used to play slow pitch softball in a rec league - *watching the world serie*s. ;-)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*
> 
> *Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.
> 
> ...


well you have gotten this far, now lets see some automation, i can see all four working to bring us another beautiful jewelry box….i would rather go out on friendship for a few days, ive learned a new way to cook some salmon up, we would have to have some land for a bit….well enjoy the rest of this build, i have high hopes for some interested students.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*
> 
> *Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.
> 
> ...


That is a fleet of chevy's that you now have in your shop Paul… what does that make it now 6 in total? They look great. Hope you have a great time at the art show and generate a ton of interest in your class. Good fortune heading your way!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*
> 
> *Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.
> 
> ...


Thanks folks,

*Hey Mat*. It's five in my shop here, one in my Az shop and the one I made for Bob so I have six but I've made seven.
........ but who's counting?


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*
> 
> *Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.
> 
> ...


That is incredible Paul! Now, what pair of reading glasses will be used for the working parts ;-)


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *"Furniture" Complete, Done for Now*
> 
> *Today I got* the "furniture" pretty much completed. What remains to be made are the working parts of the saws and they will have to wait. Tomorrow I will switch gears and get into preparing for my presentations at the fine arts show. They are on Saturday and once I get through them (and maybe go sailing for a couple of days) I will get back to finish these little guys.
> 
> ...


Paul, 
Always a pleasure to read and learn for your posts. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*

*When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.










*The shipper managed* to break the last chevy I shipped at this joint so it gets bolted as well (for dis-assembly).










*This is the mortise* for the clamp pedestal. Sorry no photos of the pedestals but they're pretty boring.










*The bearings arrived* from Igus right on time. I bought some new ones this time for the tops of the adjusters. I will retrofit my old chevalets as these are a real improvement.










*They are little* self aligners that press fit on a shoulder in a 13/16" hole.



















*I needed to pick up* my steel before I could try them out.










*This is how they look* with just the round bar in place.










*They are capable* of mis-aligning far more than required here.










*This is how things looked* when I shut down today, forty hours in. Sixty is starting to look a bit ambitious.










*Tomorrow I make* saw frames and clamp springs.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


Fascinating Paul, just fascinating. Could you pass on the P/N of those bearings? They look useful for many projects. I can't tell if they are plastic, bronze, or ceramic. Thanks.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


They are KGLI 06's (the 06 is the 3/8 id). 
They are ceramic.
The rod end ones are KARI 06's. 
I will update my original build blog with the numbers and description so it's all in one place.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


Paul if this catches on you could also go into production. Really nice work!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


Good progress Paul and a nice update on the CHEVY .
Those are cool bearings and yes the name of the source would be good to know .
I tried to download the Sketch UP file but it's not working any idea ?

Klaus


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


You are the man, Paul. Keep it up!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


*Tom*, I don't want to build chevalets. I want to teach people to use them.

*Klaus*, I'll try to send you a link. In your hands one of these would be a force to be reckoned with.
Here is the source. http://www.igus.com/igubal


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, Paul!

You're doing a Fantastic job!

Your students will really appreciate your hard work! ... for sure!

Thank you for the updates!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


You make me even gladder then I was about reading this blog. Dis-assembly means to me that in the future with your permission I can build my own.
*THANKS*


----------



## martinsmithjr (Jul 31, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


I totally need to get on this. I live in San Diego, so a class at the ASFM is high on my list of priorities so I need to get on building one of these.

The real problem is the same one that I had with chair making. Making the Chevalet has nothing to do with honing the craft of marquetry much like building a shave horse has nothing to do with honing the craft of chair making.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


Martin,
As Paul says here above that he doesn't want to build chevalets (to sell them),...
Patrick Edwards announces complete chevalet kits.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


Great progress Paul despite the delay caused by the bolting issue. Those 'press' bearings are really good. I might get some if I ever find a pipe of the right diameter. I wouldn't worry too much about the few extra hours as you will have them forever once 
they are finished.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


Paul

I am really enjoying following this blog. I am really enjoying following this blog. I have had an interest in marquetry since I was in hign school. I even tried one of Constantine's kit. When I get a little caught up I am probably going to try it again Maybe take it a little farther.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Slow Progress ......but progress none the less*
> 
> *When I left off* last time I said that the "furniture" was done. That wasn't quite true and it took quite a while to finish the job. Because I will have to break these chevalets down for storage (or possibly shipping) I decided to bolt certain joints that I normally glue so they could be dis-assembled. In the case of this arm to post joint it also allows the arm to be reversed to left handed position. I may need that at the school some time.
> 
> ...


Paul,these are really looking great. I think bolting these together for easy transport and storage is a great idea. Thanks for the updated info on the bearings, I am definitely have to retro-fit mine.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*

*Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.




























*Then I got a little* sidetracked on adjustability of height for students of different statures. All of the chevys I have built have adjustable arm height by re-arrangement of graduated thickness shims, tightened by matched wedges …....



















*.....but in the past* adjustment was infrequent and the re-drilling or replacing of the sacrificial clamp jaws was no big deal. I wanted these to be easy and accurate to adjust so that when the arm was raised or lowered, whether by an inch or just an eighth, the jaws could be matched exactly and quickly. This was my solution.





































*The last one* shows the range of adjustment, about two inches per chevy. With one tall, two mediums and a short I can cover 20" (~21cm) to 25 1/2" (~65 cm). Then there is my existing 65 cm one as well.

*I'm not quite there* yet but I'm definitely getting closer.










Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much… for the update…

You are doing a great job making this batch…
... I'm sure you will be doing it again & again… By a huge demand…

Very interesting work…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


You must have sent Murphy over here 'cause they look just about perfect! Coming along nicely Sir!


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


Great work, Paul. Innovative brain work on the adjustability issue. But, Couldn't just have made the seat adjustable? Or stock up on some phone books? I'm a simple man.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


You are a master tweaker Paul. I love your clamp jaw solution. Good progress, soon you will need only students sitting on those beautiful new Chevys to complete the project.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


For the CEO of Pauls chevalets factory. A bunch of photos makes it easy to understand and there is no translation requisited.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


Your solution for height adjustment looks real nice. Thanks for keeping us updated on your project. They are looking more like Caddy's to me, not Chevy's.


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


Paul, I've been following along quietly, but feel compelled to chime in - - : ) You are undertaking a great project, and all of it "the journey" The class is going to be the frosting. I just finished gearing up to teach my first box making class, so I can relate--somewhat : ) Anyway, keep up the good work, and thank you so much for the posts, it is interesting to follow along.

Dave


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.

*Mark*, if the seat height changes the tallest person will have the shortest seat to foot position distance and the shortest person will have the longest seat to foot position distance. This seemed to be a better way to go …...... to me anyway.

*Mike*, I haven't any students for the August course (not a surprise - short notice) but I have two already for the Sept. one. ............ Have you ever visited Victoria in the fall? ........ It is lovely.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


Some interesting solutions .
Thanks for the update Paul.

Klaus


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


Paul, you are having just TOO much fun!
LJ's is worth the subscription, to see you work. Thanks.
Roman


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


Paul, you are doing a wonderful job on these. Are you going to start selling these?

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


PumpemoutPaul.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


*Charles*, I may sell the odd one to a student but it isn't really the plan to keep building them.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Saw Frames, Clamp Springs, and Adjustable Height*
> 
> *Just a bunch* of photos from the last few days to bring the project up to date. When I left off I was about to make the saw frames and the clamp springs. That went quickly.
> 
> ...


Another innovation on the height adjustability! Well done Paul. They are looking great.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*

*When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.

*First I'll update* the construction part. All that really remained to do on the actual machines was to make the blade clamps (covered in a separate blog here), the knobs for the saw frames, and of course, the logos.

*I was unable to find* any 3/8" insert nuts so I epoxied nuts (union nuts cut in half) into some blocks and used the thread as an anchor to turn the knobs.


















*The logos were easy* and allowed me to play with my new scraper plane.










*So now* I'm done, right? ..... not so much. In addition to the basic chevalet I added to each one an awl, a tee handled allen wrench, a tube for spare blades, a working tray, and a "chevalight". Of course each working tray had to have tape, a pair of tweezers, a probe, and a razor blade.



















*The "chevalight"*









*Then there was* the need for four more stools and four working stations with cutting surfaces and "clean" trays.



















*I finally think* that I have the "hardware" assembled and now can start working on looking for suitable motifs for teaching the techniques. These are some I'm looking at. I don't want to copy Patrick's étude motifs but need to offer sufficient challenge and learning points in the ones I do choose. As well I want to offer a choice of difficulty at least in the final piece that each student finishes in the class. These are some I am considering.










*I'm leaning toward* the lighthouse (thanks to Paul, tinnman65 for that idea) as the introductory motif as it has local interest. It is Fisgard Light in Esquimalt Harbour near Victoria and is one of the oldest on the west coast of North America. The "final" may be as complex as the art nouveau piece or as easy as some coasters with the student's initial or initials. The one part that I will shamelessly copy from ASFM will be the self portrait because I like the way it allows the school to keep a record of its students.

BTW…... still two places available for Sept 21-25. ...... 

*Now I think I'm ready* and with a few weeks before the course begins, I just might go sailing for a week or so.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


Paul,

If you are as patient and thorough with your students as you have been with these Cheyy's your reputation should grow quite rapidly.

Was it more of an "Oh Yeah! moment or an Oh Dah? moment? for me and my ADHD it would be the later. LOL!

You have a lot on your plate, but I'm thinking that's the way you like it.

Good fortune Sir!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


I have to remember when I am introducing new concepts I believe are simple, they may still be hard to do.

Are you going to limit class sizes?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


Five chevalets Tom, five students. 
Thanks.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


Really nice looking setup.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


Wow! it looks like your up and ready to go. I like all the motifs but I must admit I am a little partial to the lighthouse  I look forward to hear about the class, I think once your students realize how accurate this tool cuts they'll be hooked.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


You sure have fun, Paul!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


You're having more FUN putting the Final touches on them…

Great accessories…

Thank you.


----------



## loneturtle (Sep 2, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


I'm really intrigued by this as I'd never encountered this method of marquetry before. I'm interested to know how you use these.

Incidentally, can I point out that the 'art deco' design you referred to is actually art nouveau. They're very distinct styles and different periods. Ardent fans of either or both styles can be quite pedantic and fights have been known to break out in the Montmartre region of Paris over similar errors. Indeed, in 1993, a serious diplomatic stand-off between Australia and France resulted when the then Autralian Minister for Arts, Bob McMullen referred to the art nouveau architecture of the Paris Metro stations as "Baroque" and war between the two nations was only averted when McMullen explained that he had used the term only because he felt that attempting to say "art nouveau" in an Australian accent would actually have been more offensive.

I thought it best to warn you.

I'll continue to follow this project with interest


----------



## Kiwib0y (Aug 8, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


Every time I see your chevalets it stirs the thoughts about building one. may be soon !!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are all set and ready to cast off and set sail. Good luck, I hope all goes well.
Jim


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.
.. and thanks for the correction Ron. I have repaired the original text. I think I knew that and was just sloppy about checking. 
I have a lot of blog posts about my projects and techniques that will help you understand how the chevalet is used. Feel free to browse. http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog
It was developed sometime over two hundred years ago in France by the Parisian guild of ébénistes and kept a closely guarded secret until relatively recently. Much of the fine marquetry of the golden age of French marquetry was done on these amazing machines.
Check out Patrick Edwards' blog to learn much more than I can tell you.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


yo ho ho and a bottle of …............well i prefer a bottle of chocolate milk….doesn't sound too piratish…well things look great Paul, i think some sailing is just what the teacher needs to clear your head and prepare for your up and coming classes….some video or still shots of such a trip would be enjoyed by me..and maybe by lots of others…


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


It's all brilliant Paul, impressive on so many levels. I can't wait to see the students' work.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


Paul, That is incredible. If I lived anywhere near you I would be there…


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


Impresses and amazes perfectionism in every detail that you do, dear friend Paul ..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


Quite a feat to get this far in such a short time Paul. I'm sure we will see some nice work coming off those excellent chevalets.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


What do you think of the chevalet price proposed by this guy:

link

"Marquetry donkey from stock £4,560 (£3,800 excluding VAT)". (It seems UK consider this as a luxe item or maybe the guy sells this as furniture and not as tooling.) This guy is using personnel, has to pay taxes and make a profit.

You will notice that the saw suspension on his personnal chevalet is not the same as on the ones he sells. I wander if they are as good as yours. They are not adjustable either. No lighting support.

Of course the right price dépends of how you value you time. 
You said you needed about 60 hours for the first one, but on the other side, when you build them in batch, you spend much less time per chevalet.
How many hours did you finally spent for the four new ones?

Marquetry is fascinating but before embarking on it I still have to learn to make furniture as marquetry needs a support.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


*Sylvain*, I ended up at about 90 hours for the four including the "chevalights".

Interestingly Yannick's four photos of his chevalet were all I could find online back when I built my first one and they are what I used to "design" mine. Does seem a little cher. 
As far as how mine work, I love them and believe that if the masters two hundred and fifty years ago had had access to the plastic self aligning bearings I use back then they would have used them for sure.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


Paul,
Thank you for your answer.


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


Paul,
As you know, I follow your work closely, and in reviewing this post, I was wondering: 
what size did you make your trays? Also, how did you hold them in place? I have an order for a tray, and I'm trying to come up with a clever way to hold them in place.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *More To It Than Just Pretty Chevalets*
> 
> *When I last posted* in this blog, I had almost finished the chevys and was feeling about ready for the classes to begin. Well ….... that may have been a little premature. It seems that teaching a marquetry course requires a little more hardware than just some pretty chevalets.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, the trays are about 12" x 18". I fasten a plywood "shelf" on the left end of the arm with insert nuts and machine screws. Then the tray just sits on it. I usually put an extra countersunk hole that allows the shelf to be oriented the other way, landscape if you will as opposed to portrait.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*

*When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.

*Here's where it becomes* a story about the virtues of hide glue. I was able to rehydrate the old glue holding the ciphers onto the chevy face plates and remove them without damage by applying hot water and driving it into the veneer with my steam iron. I used no pressure on the iron, just kind of floated it on the film of water. The water boiled under the iron briefly and then I was able to gently lift the old marquetry with a palette knife.



















*Sanding the new marquetry* flush caused a little problem with the stain but I was able to re-stain carefully after first carefully shellacking the new logos.










*I would like to point out* to those people who are afraid that hide glue will fail if hot coffee is spilled on it that the removal of each of these little pieces required about five minutes of applying boiling hot water and then the iron, probably five or six times each before I could dislodge them.

*Anyway,* I now have the new school branding on all four of the new chevys and I quite like the look. The fifth of course (my own chevy) will remain unchanged. So here they are before and after.




























*Now I'm off sailing* for a week before getting into the June classes starting on the 6th. I have four students for level one and five for level two. It should be fun.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Wow!

Nice rebranding. CSFM and sailing too. Sounds like you're in Canadian heaven. LOL!


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Paul, my friend … a perfectionist 
I wish you an interesting and fun course.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Very nice new logo, Paul. It is of the same fine quality of all your work.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Paul,

We knew you would be an instant success with your school. Your attention to every little detail is a good example of why your school is successful!

L/W


----------



## bch (Jan 14, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


I am jealous that I'm not a retired man in your area so that I could take the classes. Regardless I remain a proud father of three in elementary school and am quite happy to be bound not by hide glue, but baseball and softball overlapping in time six of seven days a week. I will continue to admire the work you and your students do via this LumberJocks facility. Thank you for sharing! I admire from afar…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Very good Paul!

Enjoy your sailing… Looking forward to seeing some of the interesting sights you visit.

Take care!

Glad your school is Taking Off! Satisfaction in motion!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to trying HHG out. Thanks for all of your help and info.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Very good Paul!

Enjoy your sailing… Looking forward to seeing some of the interesting sights you visit.

Take care!

Glad your school is Taking Off! Satisfaction in motion!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Wowza, always excited to see your posts. Great work….


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


O how I wish I could have been one of those students starting in a couple of weeks. Best wishes and great work as always. forever the perfectionist.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


always good to learn about things in woodworking that i dont know, so now i know more about hide glue, the chevy's look great, good luck with your classes, and enjoy the time sailing.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


A very distinctive logo for the new school and a demo on the reversibility of HHG. Glad to see you are still using the sanding block!
Enjoy your sailing trip.
Jim


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Your lettering is beautifully done. I'm in the process of practising doing some lettering on a marquetry project that I'm working on. Challenging! Too bad I don't live on the Island - I'd be taking those classes.
Enjoy your sailing trip.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone, I'm really looking forward to this set of classes. Level two will be doing "Painting in Wood" and I have some nice, challenging motifs for them to cut.

*Jim,* I have one here and one in Az and I use them every day….. and I always think of you when I do.

*Anna,* thanks. This lettering is quite large so it isn't too hard. As for the classes …. maybe one day ….
I would enjoy meeting you.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Paul. Your attention to detail is amazing and I think you are the least laziest person I can think of.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. I will definitely take the last part as a compliment.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

It looks like your really enjoying your woodworking, marquetry, I would love to take one of your classes I bet we would have a blast. We would never leave the shop, not until we passed out. lol


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


Amazing work Paul. Great stuff!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...





> Hi Paul,
> 
> It looks like your really enjoying your woodworking, marquetry, I would love to take one of your classes I bet we would have a blast. We would never leave the shop, not until we passed out. lol
> 
> - Dennis Zongker


That would be great Dennis but I'm not sure who would be the teacher.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Rebranding, a Hide Glue Story*
> 
> *When I originally* built the four new chevalets the school didn't have an official name so I branded them with my usual cypher, PRM. Following the first round of classes last fall it became The Canadian School of French Marquetry so I decided to rebrand the chevalets.
> 
> ...


*Now it's Official *
The new brand/logo looks great .

Klaus


----------

